# Winchester supreme elite extended range are back.



## striper commander (Mar 5, 2014)

http://m.sportsmansguide.com/Product.aspx?a=561023&tab=1
I noticed they put these shells back on the market this year. And they are not as expensive as hevi13.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thats the best news I have heard all day.


----------



## rfeltman41 (Mar 5, 2014)

They only have the 4's in 3.5


----------



## striper commander (Mar 5, 2014)

I saw where winchester has them back on there website. Other places may have more in stock.


----------



## fullstrut (Mar 5, 2014)

That would be grrreat! Hope so.


----------



## sman (Mar 5, 2014)

Have any of you compared them to Hevi?


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 5, 2014)

sman said:


> Have any of you compared them to Hevi?



Rounder, less payloads softer on your barrel a lot more precise from one shot to the next. Same crimp wads size of shot. 12g/cc is less dense then hevi so it doesn't carry the knock down as hevi. But a premium shell in a 10rd box is a bonus. I liked the 2ozs of #6 when I could get it. I looked around on line earlier found 102 boxes of the 3.5in #4 but nothing else. If I could find a box of the #6 I'd get it my nova .655 likes it. Tough to tell but I've read where it'll respond better to chokes then hevi makes it easier to get a good pattern.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 5, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> Rounder, less payloads softer on your barrel a lot more precise from one shot to the next. Same crimp wads size of shot. 12g/cc is less dense then hevi so it doesn't carry the knock down as hevi. But a premium shell in a 10rd box is a bonus. I liked the 2ozs of #6 when I could get it. I looked around on line earlier found 102 boxes of the 3.5in #4 but nothing else. If I could find a box of the #6 I'd get it my nova .655 likes it. Tough to tell but I've read where it'll respond better to chokes then hevi makes it easier to get a good pattern.



I agree with everything you said except the density.. For a short run there was hevi 13 with 13 g.cc shot but its now 12 g like the Xtended range. With the higher velocity Xtended Range should penetrate more, but Hevi may be harder.. 

The 3.5 inch load of 2oz 6s patterned equal for me to Hevi 2.25oz 6s, I will take the Xtended range all day long over the Hevi.. With both Hevi and XR being very good shot shells in alot of cases Hevi edged um by a few pellets due to payload and thus Hevi rose in popularity, also Hevi offering 7s and the huge numbers they put up the first year did not help either in the maximum core density race on the internet. 
I highly doubt its coming back..


----------



## FALCON z (Mar 5, 2014)

Just curious, what makes the range extended in these shells?


----------



## Pound4Pound (Mar 5, 2014)

Why the new shells *long beard* and then they come back to the xtended ranges??? 

I just ordered the long beards to take the role of my xtended ranges. What gives?????


----------



## mossyoakpro (Mar 5, 2014)

Pound4Pound said:


> Why the new shells *long beard* and then they come back to the xtended ranges???
> 
> I just ordered the long beards to take the role of my xtended ranges. What gives?????



The Longbeards are copper plated lead loads with some sort of goo that holds the load together....Not nearly the same as the Xtended Range shells

They are still lead, just lead with goo attached but from what I am seeing the goo seems to be the ticket with them.  There have been some impressive numbers being put up with them.  I have a box to try to see if the GT will make them do something special.


----------



## FALCON z (Mar 5, 2014)

If extend range shells are not lead and not tungsten or whatever hevi is made of then what are they made of?


----------



## boothy (Mar 6, 2014)

I think those are old stock.  That's why they only have 4s.  Could be wrong though.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Mar 6, 2014)

boothy said:


> I think those are old stock.  That's why they only have 4s.  Could be wrong though.



Correct, a buddy called Winchester and they said what you're seeing in stores and online is old stock.  Academy near me had a whole shelf of #4's last night.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 6, 2014)

FALCON z said:


> If extend range shells are not lead and not tungsten or whatever hevi is made of then what are they made of?



I think you are getting confused.. Up until last year and Win had a load called Xtended Range.. Xtended Range was a loading of non tox shot approved by Fish and Wildlife. It was not lead it was not "Hevi Shot" it was there own "hevi shot" there own blending of tungsten and other stuff that was Heavier than lead but had a different composition than hevi shot but of equal density.. It was softer than hevi shot and when it first came out it was labeled for all barrels, but that marketing scheme was quickly ended.. 

We now have Longbeard XR.. Its the new resin encapsulated lead load.. They get the XR obviously as the thought of Xtended Range is for marketing and probably to draw in the legion of old Xtended range shooters..


----------



## mossyoakpro (Mar 6, 2014)

icdedturkes said:


> I think you are getting confused.. Up until last year and Win had a load called Xtended Range.. Xtended Range was a loading of non tox shot approved by Fish and Wildlife. It was not lead it was not "Hevi Shot" it was there own "hevi shot" there own blending of tungsten and other stuff that was Heavier than lead but had a different composition than hevi shot but of equal density.. It was softer than hevi shot and when it first came out it was labeled for all barrels, but that marketing scheme was quickly ended..
> 
> We now have Longbeard XR.. Its the new resin encapsulated lead load.. They get the XR obviously as the thought of Xtended Range is for marketing and probably to draw in the legion of old Xtended range shooters..



I knew you could answer that better than me Tom, thanks!


----------



## Spuriosity (Mar 6, 2014)

FALCON z said:


> Just curious, what makes the range extended in these shells?



They are denser than lead (12 gm/cc vs 10.6-11 for lead) and they are harder than lead (but not as hard as HS) and thus pattern better than lead.


----------



## Pound4Pound (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, Tom.  So how do these new "long beard" shells compare to the "xtended ranges" we all grew to love so well the last few years?

I ordered a box of long beard #6's to replace my dwindling supply of xtended ranges.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 6, 2014)

Spuriosity said:


> They are denser than lead (12 gm/cc vs 10.6-11 for lead) and they are harder than lead (but not as hard as HS) and thus pattern better than lead.


Do you know the hardness? I remember when they first came out they said they were soft enough for any gun.. My buddies dad went and scoffed up some 2 3/4 6s to shoot a grandslam with out of an old double gun.. This was Pre Elite first of year production.. That ad campaign did not last long however.. 


mossyoakpro said:


> I knew you could answer that better than me Tom, thanks!



Stuff gets confusing for some folks when the abbreviations start getting thrown in HTL, H13, XR LOL


----------



## Spuriosity (Mar 6, 2014)

Pound4Pound said:


> Thanks, Tom.  So how do these new "long beard" shells compare to the "xtended ranges" we all grew to love so well the last few years?
> 
> I ordered a box of long beard #6's to replace my dwindling supply of xtended ranges.



The new LBs are putting up similar numbers to the now discontinued XRHDs, but they are still lead and thus will not maintain energy or penetrate as deeply as the XRHDs due to lower density pellets.


----------



## Spuriosity (Mar 6, 2014)

icdedturkes said:


> Do you know the hardness? I remember when they first came out they said they were soft enough for any gun.. My buddies dad went and scoffed up some 2 3/4 6s to shoot a grandslam with out of an old double gun.. This was Pre Elite first of year production.. That ad campaign did not last long however..
> 
> 
> Stuff gets confusing for some folks when the abbreviations start getting thrown in HTL, H13, XR LOL



I saw the hardness numbers once in a post by Clark Bush I believe. Can't remember the exact numbers, but XRHD was a lot harder than lead, but not as hard as HS. The XRHD pellets had some bronze in them in addition to tungsten and iron which made them a bit softer.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 6, 2014)

Pound4Pound said:


> Thanks, Tom.  So how do these new "long beard" shells compare to the "xtended ranges" we all grew to love so well the last few years?
> 
> I ordered a box of long beard #6's to replace my dwindling supply of xtended ranges.



Too cold to shoot here. But from everything I have seen patterning wise equal or better than the old Xtended range 12 g/cc.. Penetration wise less as Spuriosity stated they are lead and thus less dense and not as hard as the old blend of material.. 

If you hold all your shots at respectable ranges you should be pleased and doubly pleased with the price tag and thus why this came about.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2014)

klemsontigers7 said:


> Correct, a buddy called Winchester and they said what you're seeing in stores and online is old stock.  Academy near me had a whole shelf of #4's last night.



I haz da sadz. 
I started looking around last night and thought it odd that only #4 shot was available. Man, i really was hoping it was back in production.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I haz da sadz.
> I started looking around last night and thought it odd that only #4 shot was available. Man, i really was hoping it was back in production.



With the success Longbeard is having look at all the backstocks on it.. This is the most talked about turkey hunting load that I can remember except maybe when Hevi came out with the first bronze hulled loadings.. It most likely will never happen. 

Xtended Range was always kinda the ugly step child to Hevi Shot.. Hevi Shot got in first and Hevi Shot became Synonymous with heavier harder shot like Kleenex to tissue or Vasoline to Petroleum Jelly..


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 6, 2014)

Well... If I can find some more #5's in the 3.5" shell, I'll be buying them.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 6, 2014)

This is exactly why I stock-up on what my guns like to shoot.  Some call it hoarding, I call it being prepared.


----------



## FALCON z (Mar 6, 2014)

Spuriosity said:


> I saw the hardness numbers once in a post by Clark Bush I believe. Can't remember the exact numbers, but XRHD was a lot harder than lead, but not as hard as HS. The XRHD pellets had some bronze in them in addition to tungsten and iron which made them a bit softer.





Postby allaboutshooting » March 18th, 2011, 12:52 pm 

"Winchester Xtended Range Hi-Density, Remington Wingmaster HD and Federal Heavyweight shot are all rated at between 90 -120 DPH.

Environ-Metal Hevi-Shot's brand Hevi-13 is rated at 200+ DPH. 

 Typical lead shot is rated at 35 DPH and typical steel shot is rated at 90-120 DPH. 


 Thanks, 
 Clark"


----------



## striper commander (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry guys I read a callmakers post on the old gobbler forum saying they were back on the shelf. It looks like that's not the case.


----------



## sman (Mar 6, 2014)

Whammy.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 17, 2015)

saw on another site where they might be coming back


----------



## DMP (Jan 17, 2015)

http://www.winchester.com/Products/...e/Xtended-Range-Hi-Density/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## hawglips (Jan 18, 2015)

deast1988 said:


> Rounder, less payloads softer on your barrel a lot more precise from one shot to the next. Same crimp wads size of shot. 12g/cc is less dense then hevi so it doesn't carry the knock down as hevi.



Hevi-13 is the same 12g/cc density as Win HD.

It started out as 13g/cc but after a couple of years they changed it to 12g/cc without telling their customers any different.  Hevi-13 is just hevishot now.   EMI has a habit of switching up their shot materials without telling the marketplace.  They have made a lot of waterfowl folks mad this way.  Turkey folks don't seem to notice the different between 12g and 13g/cc.  But they have been 12g/cc for several years now.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 18, 2015)

hawglips said:


> .   EMI has a habit of switching up their shot materials without telling the marketplace.



Then swear nothing has changed!!!


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 18, 2015)

DMP said:


> http://www.winchester.com/Products/...e/Xtended-Range-Hi-Density/Pages/default.aspx



The copyright at the bottom shows 2015.......


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 22, 2015)

Saw this on another website....


"Just spoke with Donnie at Winchester ammo.  The Xtended Range shells ARE NOT coming back.  They are only on the web site because "there is still some old stock floating around"..... Sorry guys.  They are "permanently discontinued"."


----------



## allaboutshooting (Jan 23, 2015)

The first Winchester Xtended Range Hi-Density shells in 2005 were really something! They had non-plated tungsten shot at 12 gr/cc and shot great patterns. Like the HV shells, they also had a lot of recoil.

The recoil of those shells drove many still target shooters to the Hevi-Shot (later Hevi-13) shells. 

Then in 2006 Winchester changed the recipe and put tin-plated tungsten shot in their WXRHD loads, along with some other changes, added the name "Elite" and they were never the same, except for the recoil.

Many shooters complained about those changes then and the differences were really apparent at still target shoots. That's when Hevi-13 shells really took over the competition.

The old "non-Elite" XRHD shells were much sought after by hunters who knew the difference but soon pretty much disappeared except for some places where the price had kept them on the shelves.

Winchester was ready to introduce the WXRHD Elite shells in #6 shot in 20 gauge when the price of their shot doubled and then tripled in just a few weeks. They'd already printed catalogs with the 20s in them but made the decision to load what shot they had in 12 gauge hulls and discontinue production.

There may still be some of the pre-Elite shells out there. I found 12 dusty boxes on the shelf of a small store about a year ago and bought them for a friend you really likes them.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 23, 2015)

allaboutshooting said:


> The first Winchester Xtended Range Hi-Density shells in 2005 were really something! They had non-plated tungsten shot at 12 gr/cc and shot great patterns. Like the HV shells, they also had a lot of recoil.
> 
> The recoil of those shells drove many still target shooters to the Hevi-Shot (later Hevi-13) shells.
> 
> ...



I shot the pre elite for a couple a years out of my X2, I still know a store that has them.. 

Clark I know we went through this, but I swear when the original non plated Xtended came out they said it was soft enough for all barrels.. 

I had a buddy whom his dad wanted to shoot a grand slam with an old double F and F.. He bought a box of Pre Elite Xtended 2 3/4 6s and man the patterns were absolutely fantastic.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 23, 2015)

This is getting to be a joke!!! Having to hunt for new shells every year. I see why 01Foreman400 buys so many shells now. Can't they leave well enough along!!! I'm going back to shooting the plain old copper plated lead. Never had a problem killing turkeys with it myself.....just when I discovered what a 10" circle was!!!


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 23, 2015)

M Sharpe said:


> This is getting to be a joke!!! Having to hunt for new shells every year. I see why 01Foreman400 buys so many shells now. Can't they leave well enough along!!! I'm going back to shooting the plain old copper plated lead. Never had a problem killing turkeys with it myself.....just when I discovered what a 10" circle was!!!



They mess with that to Mark.. Years ago had a 500 set up for Win HV, put up 150 type numbers.. Bought another box 100.  Dang wad changed to some cheap piece of junk silver thing..


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 23, 2015)

M Sharpe said:


> This is getting to be a joke!!! Having to hunt for new shells every year. I see why 01Foreman400 buys so many shells now. Can't they leave well enough along!!! I'm going back to shooting the plain old copper plated lead. Never had a problem killing turkeys with it myself.....just when I discovered what a 10" circle was!!!



That 10" circle has sold a bunch of ammo. 

Start loading your own and stock up on components and never have to worry about it again.  You'll also have a round that can't be touched by anything sold.   Wish I would have started a couple of years ago. :


----------



## 20dewbreaker12 (Feb 3, 2015)

i bought some extended range 3'' number 6s a week ago at bass pro, but they didnt pattern as well as id hoped for so i sold the rest.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 3, 2015)

20dewbreaker12 said:


> i bought some extended range 3'' number 6s a week ago at bass pro, but they didnt pattern as well as id hoped for so i sold the rest.



surprised you found that at BassPro


----------



## pnome (Feb 4, 2015)

Down to my last 5.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 4, 2015)

icdedturkes said:


> but I swear when the original non plated Xtended came out they said it was soft enough for all barrels..



That is true. Kicks would only recommended shooting Win extended range in thier chokes if you were shooting something besides lead. They said it was soft enough. I spoke to them personally about this several times as we were a dealer when the HTL craze began.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 4, 2015)

Still have 8 or so left.

Been nothing but impressed with the performance of that load.


----------



## antnye (Feb 4, 2015)

I had good results out of my ole SBE with these.  Found the better part of a box 3.5 #6s in my ammo cabinet the other day I'd forgotten about.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

antnye said:


> I had good results out of my ole SBE with these.  Found the better part of a box 3.5 #6s in my ammo cabinet the other day I'd forgotten about.



Gold mine.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm partial to the #5's.  They hit like a freight train.  Before I shot extended range loads, gobblers would flop around a bit.  Every gobbler I've shot with the Wins, drops and they don't even flinch.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 4, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> I'm partial to the #5's.  They hit like a freight train.  Before I shot extended range loads, gobblers would flop around a bit.  Every gobbler I've shot with the Wins, drops and they don't even flinch.



I shot the 5s too, sure wish I could find some, I would put the lb ammo up for hard times if I could find some old extended range win.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 4, 2015)

I found a store with a pile of 2 3/4-#6 Winchester (Pre-Elite) shells.. Would make a very nice little round...


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 4, 2015)

icdedturkes said:


> I found a store with a pile of 2 3/4-#6 Winchester (Pre-Elite) shells.. Would make a very nice little round...



Sure would be a great lighter recoil load for kids.


----------



## birddog52 (Feb 9, 2015)

greenville sc cabalas has them in stock


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 20, 2015)

haven't used the 12ga in a few years but pulled out a box of extended range 2 3/4 #6s today.    35yds 169 10inch.  could have moved the circle left and up and probably got close to 200.  Might let one of the teenagers that I take tote it this season.


----------

